# How big should a play tunnel be?



## Freyaxo (May 21, 2014)

Like, how wide should it be for an adult hedgie to get through? thanks


----------



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

I use 4" PVC tubes from a home improvement store. I have one T and one 90 degree elbow. Both get RAVE reviews!


----------



## jmluedke (May 3, 2014)

I bought a tube from pet smart its a accordion style my babies love it!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Any play tube, whether it be a PVC pipe, fleece tunnel, cardboard tunnel, etc, should be at least 4-5 inches in diameter.


----------



## Freyaxo (May 21, 2014)

Thank you everyone, I've got one that is big enough to stick my whole arm through (its not a skinny arm haha) so is that okay?


----------



## Shaddybear (Apr 9, 2014)

I recently bought this Marshall Ele-fun ferret toy, and my hog LOVES it! It finally got him to stop sleeping in his hard plastic accordion tube! The opening of the trunk is 4", n then there's another opening (like near the elephants butt lol) n that's gotta be 7" or more.... The accordion tube that he loved so much was also 4" n he had room to turn around inside of it
Marshall Ferret Ele-Fun:Amazonet Supplies


----------

